# Tankmates for peacock gobies



## fishkid (Jul 29, 2008)

What fish can be kept with peacock gobies? I would prefer smaller tankmates.


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

Do you already have peacock gobies? Im now doing a fishless cycle, and that is one of the fish i am cosidering putting in the new tank. Is your tank brackish?


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

Seems they are freshwater fish, they where miss labled as brackish at one of the sights I was looking at. I guess I can cross them off my fish list.


----------

